# 10-22 conversion to AR???



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 10-22 and am thinking about buying a conversion kit to convert to AR. Think I would enjoy it more for the standard occasional rabbit, squirrel or just plinking. Any advice on available kits, where to get them, or even if you think it's a bad idea. If you have done this I would love to hear your experience and see a picture. Thanks in advance


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Um considering they operate COMPLETELY differently there is no way you can turn a 10/22 into an AR. However there are stock kits that make the 10/22 "look" like an AR. It's simply aesthetic and up to you if you want to spend the money for looks or not. I would just buy another 10/22 with the money instead of the stock. Thats just me though.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Nordic components ar22 kit.
good luck.....since everybody got stupid and started buying guns and ammo like crazy the kit is nowhere to be found. I've been taking my time in getting one and now they can't be found. The Arche Angel kit is crap but you may like it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Um considering they operate COMPLETELY differently there is no way you can turn a 10/22 into an AR. However there are stock kits that make the 10/22 "look" like an AR. It's simply aesthetic and up to you if you want to spend the money for looks or not. I would just buy another 10/22 with the money instead of the stock. Thats just me though.


Yeah - I know, I should have worded it different. I would like the look and feel of an AR type weapon without the $1 per shot disadvantage of an actual AR


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is the Archangel

http://www.promagindustries.com/category-s/94.htm


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

*I've got the Archangel 556 kit too..*

With a stainless model 10-22.
The 10-22 is on top compared to my Sig M400.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

BigPapiAU said:


> With a stainless model 10-22.
> The 10-22 is on top compared to my Sig M400.


*What do you mean 556 kit? It still shoots .22 right?*


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

good luck finding a the kit but it basically changes your AR-15 to shoot .22


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ruger already makes this, its called the sr-22....just sayin


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

They are a bunch of the kits there just mostly sold out!


----------

